# 6 Reasons Why I Gave Up Ephedrine



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

And Why No Supplement Pill or Drug Will Ever BeThe Solution to Permanent Fat Loss. Believe it or not, the former “ephedrine junkie” was me! Remember “Dymetadrine 25,” those tiny white 25 mg pills that came out in the early 90′s? Well, I used to pop those things like they were candy. Ultimate Orange, Ripped [...]

*Read More...*


----------

